# What have you eaten raw (uncooked) not nude



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

Firstly I have to tell you *"I LOVE SASHIMI"*

I have eaten many different types of raw fish on various trips to Japan but probably my most unusual experience over there was having strips of raw horse flesh.. I have even had a yellowtail which was placed as a centre piece in the middle of a sashimi platter whole and cut ready to eat. As i have reached across to take a piece I noticed it was still quivering and alive with its mouth still opening and closing :shock: :shock: :shock: quite unsettling but very fresh.... I have had raw squid etc, but I couldn't go the raw prawns, (no pun intended) .. :? :? :? All I could think about when trying to eat it was the old bait left in the sun for a couple of hours during a fishing trip and I just couldn't bring myself to do it. Even the sake couldn't convince me to try it..

Have not tried fugo. Has anyone out there given it a go????

what have you tried???


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i once ate some raw/ live glass shrimp and small baitfish. I was dared on a real slow fishing trip, and hey, im not going to back down.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Have eaten various raw dishes in numerous asian countries but by far the most disturbing thing I've consumed raw was in Taiwan. I had 3 shots of snake. One was snake blood, another snake venom and another (yes, I'm hesitant to admit this) snake semen. Not sure what kind of snake it was and I'm not sure what any of that was supposed to do for me. I just did it because when in rome, and all that.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Josh,

You're a sick puppy............


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdQ0jt8AABVXgAAQQOUAYBCAPufeoCAAkCgAAAAA1T0xCmxpT0CbTJHggV/Le4kKEZcrykDWJ33KmF8LR7abJ2cLBv3aDWzsa1PJBthAr9aRI3TXBcDNJBp6VcZrDNTi+TUYLl4ymyhzhCPz5Pf2SR54lYRhS6oTNSIjYp+l1RBQEDEpVmyTt/F3JFOFCQ1DSO3w


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Raw prawns in a Vietnamese restaurant in Melbourne (Springvale)

Raw cuttlefish guts, with a raw quail egg on top in a Japanese restaurant in Seoul. Inoffensive taste and very slimy texture. See no reason to do it again


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

fishing from a mates boat in broome i brought soy, wasabi and pickled ginger with me......

and would after spiking the fish cut a section of fillet off, slice dip and eat.....soon had everyone doing it....coral trout is YUMMY fresh, tuna i find is better after a day or two in the fridge


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

one word.......

EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW

i'll have mine burnt to a crisp thanks


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

What have I eaten nude... hmmmm.......let me see.............does it count if it's not technically food?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

KERRIE , i'm with you ,.EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw :shock: :shock:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Raw flathead with lemon juice and soy sauce.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

squid tentacle, cut off one i just caught. deeeelicious, but too good for bait to eat too many :lol:

once i catch a tuna or kingsish (soon) i would like to sashimi a bit of it on the yak, still quivering... *drool*... just have to remember to take soy and wasabi up to Pt Augusta ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> What have I eaten nude... hmmmm.......let me see.............does it count if it's not technically food?


this just confirms my earlier concerns about you Greg. You are a worry. :lol:

How is the Mrs anyway? :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Davey G said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> > What have I eaten nude... hmmmm.......let me see.............does it count if it's not technically food?
> ...


Yeh she good Dave thanks for asking :twisted:


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

I once ordered a steak sandwich in Paris only to have some raw beef Patte type stuff on fancy french bread show up at the table :? I ate it but cant say I enjoyed it. Ive had freshly caught trevally which was ok but I prefer fish cooked. I used to eat those little black ants as a kid. mmmmmmm..........ants......[droool]


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Having lived in Japan for 5 years I have pretty much eaten all the usual stuff. I was served raw whale (but refused it), ate raw horse and raw chicken. No the latter wasn't after a night on the tiles it was served in a yakatori restaurant. Had to have been slaughtered no longer than 24 hours ago and had to be eaten fresh not frozen. Raw chicken is one of those things you eat with a tremendous feeling of trepidation. For some reason one has the temptation to ask "oh and where is the toilet please" just after you order it :shock:

I know a bloke that in a state of panick after being arrested for drink driving went to the toilet in the central police station and ate 2 of those big white mints (the disinfectant discs that sit at the base of urinals) to try and distort the breath testing machine and subsequent blood test. Didn't work. Don't know if it works if you cook them first :lol:

JT


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Steve, yes... yes I am 

Gatesy, gargled, then swallowed. Yep, it made me feel dirty :-/


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I had raw prawn in the Philippines. I didn't order it raw, but it left the kitchen that way and the restaurant was dark. I ate quite a bit before I realized that it was raw and not just some weird Philippino cooking method :shock:

A friend dared me to eat some raw hamburger......I did it.

Best sashimi I ever had was on a sportfishing boat. A friend of mine hooked up a blue fin tuna on the troll and gave it to the crew. Before we were back up to trolling speed the cook came out of the galley with a plate of blue fin loin and belly with soy and wasabi. I could have sworn that the muscle fibers were still twitching. Unbelievably good stuff.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

tuna is good (drool) fresh caught even better (double drool) 
queenfish is ok better cooked
small shrimps still flicking not bad
sea urchin roe very rich
crab meat with japanese mayo no thanks never again

Raw big mac is disgusting... didn't notice until i swallowed the first bite :? haven't had one since

Watched a fishing mate of my dad's eat a prawn coughed up by the snapper he just caught


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Scallops - fantastic if you get the right ones, but only ones I've collected myself..... only way I know they are truly fresh.
Oysters is an obvious one.
And I've tried abalone raw, wasn't a fan of it.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

monkey...but it was cooked, how terribly wimpish of me.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Jelly Fish (the big round ones) thinly sliced with Soy and Wasabi.
Slimy Mackeral fillet (for a dare) not bad actually.
The usual sashimi and sushi culprits.
A raw egg, squid and seaweed milk shake ( a university thing)
Kangaroo, Emu and Wallaby (my brothers a butcher and made me try it)
A live earthworm (when I was a kid) can't remember if I enjoyed it or not.

I want to know how JT got through a full raw horse?


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

I forgot one............

Fresh Pippis straight of the beach one for the bream and one for me tastes real good too.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

when travelling around OZ we would find oysters and set out with a bottle of champers...pick the oysters dip in champers and down the hatch....capes hillsborough has tons of them but being a national park no picking..or so i have been told


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

arpie said:


> I tried some small tuna sashimi on a game boat out of Kona & wasn't impressed with it - haven't bothered trying again! Also did some bush tucker like Red - green ants & stuff ...... I love raw bacon!! I know you shouldn't ..... only the meaty bits tho  When in Russia in the 70's I did the Steak Tartar .... some folk think it is with a spicey sauce ...... it is not! It is raw fillet steak that has been 'scraped'' (not minced) and piled in a mound on a plate with a shallow bit in the top, in which a raw egg is placed! You mix the egg up & eat it with the raw meat. I didn't even gag!  I have been known to chew on the raw meat when I chop the fat off & there is some left behind! :?
> 
> Raw oysters - only good as bait (as far as I am concerned ..... altho I have tried them on occasions!) You can pick your own here!!
> 
> ...


Gday Roberta,

The name steak tartar sounds familiar, I think that's what my dad told me I had at that crazy french cafe. It sounds the same except for the raw egg part. I wonder if they would have been offended if I sent it back and said they forgot to cook it  Knowing the french I'd say more than likely.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Have had raw beef several ways - steak tartare, with raw egg (french); chig kofta, similar to steak tartare but with herbs and spices mixed in (turkish); and carpaccio, very thinly sliced with a light dressing (italian). But I thought we were talking about unusual raw foods  Have also had emu carpaccio.

And Roberta, there is no point eating oysters unless they are raw. That slimy texture is the most important part of the experience


----------

